# streamlined foreign offshire procedures



## JAC50 (Apr 27, 2015)

I am filing under Streamlined Foreign Offshore procedures. The instructions say to write "Streamlined Foreign Offshore" in red on the first page of each tax return and at the top of each information return and also to attach a copy of the certification to each. I am also filing forms 1116 and 8398. Does 1116 count as part of the tax return meaning I don't need to write this on it, or is it an information?
I know 8938 is an information. Do I write just on the first page or on each of the continuation sheets as well?
Thanks for any help. I am nearly at the end of an extremely long form filling process and terrified of getting anything wrong..


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First of all, relax. There are no "points off" for minor deviations from the procedure. 

The various forms (1040, 1116, 2555, 8398) all make up your return for each year covered, so I'd just put the marking on the top of the form 1040 (i.e. on the first page of each year's return) and just make sure all the related form for the year follow in sequence.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## StewartPatton (Aug 5, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> The various forms (1040, 1116, 2555, 8398) all make up your return for each year covered, so I'd just put the marking on the top of the form 1040 (i.e. on the first page of each year's return) and just make sure all the related form for the year follow in sequence.
> Cheers,
> Bev


This is not correct. The magic words must go on the top of the 1040 and on the top of each "information return," as the OP points out. Information returns include things like the 8938, 5471, 8865, 8858, etc.

The 1116 is not an information return, so no magic words needed.

For the 8938, you just need the magic words on the first page.

Also, as far as the physical process for doing this, I use Adobe Acrobat Pro to edit in text on the top of each relevant page in a PDF file--it looks a lot better than handwriting it in.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

StewartPatton said:


> Also, as far as the physical process for doing this, I use Adobe Acrobat Pro to edit in text on the top of each relevant page in a PDF file--it looks a lot better than handwriting it in.


Assumes, of course, that you have Acrobat Pro and can make "freehand" changes to the forms like that. If you're using the "fillable forms" or a standard tax preparation program, you're probably going to have to hand write it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Assumes, of course, that you have Acrobat Pro and can make "freehand" changes to the forms like that. If you're using the "fillable forms" or a standard tax preparation program, you're probably going to have to hand write it.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Seems like the perfect occasion for one of these:


----------

